# Dukan diet ingredients - Konjac



## AshaMax (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I would like to know if by chance, any of you know where I may find some Konjac noodles in Dubai (this is Japanese ingredient). I've tried 1004 mart and other chinese groceries, but couldn't find any.

Thanks for your help!

Max


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi 

Milk and Honey the palm has the dukan noodles well the ones they recommend 

Good luck


----------



## AshaMax (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

many thanks for your answer, I'll have a look with them!

Max


----------

